# New Sanitizing System for Bottles & Carboys



## saniblast (May 2, 2017)

My father in-law has developed a new sanitizing system for rinsing and sanitizing bottles & carboys called Saniblast System. This new product works for bottles and carboys of all sizes and allows you to sanitize bottles very quickly and without making a big mess like other methods. The best part is that it has patent pending technology that allows the water spray to start and stop automatically when you set your container on the unit (with no mechanical parts to fail over time). This allows you to work with both hands, making the process quicker than any product on the market.

This product is just being introduced to the market and your feedback would be greatly appreciated. Here's a video of how it works:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN1IyUG61lI[/ame]

Information about ordering can be found online at www.saniblastsystem.com.

Thank you for checking in out and for your responses!


----------



## olusteebus (May 2, 2017)

I just use a spray bottle but it is a wet job and this would be quicker. I may be interested in one at the price you have set.


----------



## richmke (May 2, 2017)

Looks interesting. What sanitizing solutions are recommended? Are the foaming ones a problem?


----------



## saniblast (May 2, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback olusteebus. We this price point should make sense for most wine makers and homebrewers. We also will be selling some with a blue bottle cradle (plastic part on top) that were ordered so that we could test cutting. We didn't make too many mistakes, so we have about 30 of these we will be selling at a discounted rate. We'll have these online soon. Thanks again for your feedback!


----------



## saniblast (May 2, 2017)

richmke - at home we use the One Step from LD Carlson. We have not used a foaming sanitizer, but will look into this. The liquid solutions work very well as they coat the inside of the container and then drip clean very quickly to allow bottling immediately after sanitizing.


----------



## Doodlewine (May 2, 2017)

I would also like to know how it would work with starsan.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 2, 2017)

I made a similar thing with a bit more pressure -

https://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/pressurized-bottle-washer-sanitizer/

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soyZDRAGyT4[/ame]


----------



## saniblast (May 2, 2017)

Very neat product Steve! I see that your pump does have a lot of pressure. The Saniblast is a little different in the fact that it comes with everything needed ready to use (bucket, lid, etc.), can wash containers of many different sizes and is less than 1/3 of the cost. They both definitely have their advantages and are great options for home wine makers and brewers! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## richmke (May 3, 2017)

I wouldn't trust One Step for sanitation. While it does produce Hydrogen Peroxide (H2O2), and H2O2 can be used as a disinfectant, at the stated cleaning level (1 TBS per gallon) I doubt it produces H2O2 in the concentrations needed for disinfection. Also, the contact time is pretty significant (2 minutes?). 

With Starsan, the residual coating (while drip draining) is long enough to sanitize. I don't know if a residual drip coating is considered adequate contact for H2O2.

For non-foaming, SaniClean would be a better choice. However, SaniClean has a 3 minute contact time (circulating or soaking)


----------



## saniblast (May 3, 2017)

richmke, we'll be running some Starsan and Saniclean through the system very soon. The pump is a submersible pump meant for use in any liquid, so any solution should work just fine. The reason for the invention is to deliver the sanitizer quickly and cleanly to a wide variety of containers. Because the flow of solution starts and stops when the weight of the container is placed on it, you can use both hands to move and get your bottles coated very efficiently and affordably. Because the mess is contained, there is very little clean up and you can pop a lid on the 2 gallon bucket provided and save your sanitizer solution (as recommended by the manufacturer) if you would like. Thanks again for your feedback!


----------



## BernardSmith (May 3, 2017)

Thought the video was interesting. My one question is is the amount of time the sanitizing solution remains on the glass or plastic enough to adequately sanitize bottles and carboys? Have you or your f-i-l tested the sanitizer to see how effective it in fact is? Northern Brewer, suggests that Star San, for example, needs to be in contact with surfaces for 1 -2 minutes. Does a 2 or 3 second spray provide the coverage needed?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 3, 2017)

saniblast said:


> Very neat product Steve! I see that your pump does have a lot of pressure. The Saniblast is a little different in the fact that it comes with everything needed ready to use (bucket, lid, etc.), can wash containers of many different sizes and is less than 1/3 of the cost. They both definitely have their advantages and are great options for home wine makers and brewers! Thanks for sharing!



Have you ever thought about being a vendor on winemakingtalk ?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 4, 2017)

For the price I think this a great idea to really cut down on the time of sanitizing bottles. If I didn't make one I would certainly consider buying it.


----------



## saniblast (May 4, 2017)

I'm totally new here Steve, but I think Ed would be interested in learning more about becoming a sponsor. It seems the best way to learn more about that is to email in through the 'Advertising' link at the bottom. Is that true, or is there a better way to get that information?


----------



## saniblast (May 4, 2017)

BernardSmith said:


> Thought the video was interesting. My one question is is the amount of time the sanitizing solution remains on the glass or plastic enough to adequately sanitize bottles and carboys? Have you or your f-i-l tested the sanitizer to see how effective it in fact is? Northern Brewer, suggests that Star San, for example, needs to be in contact with surfaces for 1 -2 minutes. Does a 2 or 3 second spray provide the coverage needed?


Bernard - we've always found that by coating the bottles with sanitizer solution and hanging them on a bottle tree that by the time you get done with all of your bottles, they have all been exposed to the sanitizer for ample time. We've been making beer and wine for about 8 or 9 years and haven't had an issues that I can recall.


----------



## BernardSmith (May 4, 2017)

saniblast said:


> Bernard - we've always found that by coating the bottles with sanitizer solution and hanging them on a bottle tree that by the time you get done with all of your bottles, they have all been exposed to the sanitizer for ample time. We've been making beer and wine for about 8 or 9 years and haven't had an issues that I can recall.



I totally understand but it would be a rather more powerful claim if you could show that this technique in fact sanitizes rather than claim that you have not had any problems in 9 years... (so if you inoculated a bottle or a carboy with bacteria and then used the spray and then showed that nothing grew in a petri dish that was swabbed from the site... )...


----------



## richmke (May 5, 2017)

BernardSmith said:


> I totally understand but it would be a rather more powerful claim if you could show that this technique in fact sanitizes



For k-meta (or na-meta) solution, the primary sanitation is so2. So, getting it wet with k-meta solution, and letting the gas do the work in the bottle (while drip drying) works. Look up sanitizing a carboy with k-meta, and they talk about putting an inch in the bottom, and letting the gas do the rest.

For Starsan, the instructions talk about the sanitizing foam, and it mentions letting the utensils stay wet (not necessarily soaking) for a minute. So, getting it wet and drip drying works.

Everything else I have found seems to require contact with the solution (not just "wet") for an extended period of time.


----------



## BernardSmith (May 5, 2017)

richmke said:


> For k-meta (or na-meta) solution, the primary sanitation is so2. So, getting it wet with k-meta solution, and letting the gas do the work in the bottle (while drip drying) works. Look up sanitizing a carboy with k-meta, and they talk about putting an inch in the bottom, and letting the gas do the rest.
> 
> For Starsan, the instructions talk about the sanitizing foam, and it mentions letting the utensils stay wet (not necessarily soaking) for a minute. So, getting it wet and drip drying works.
> 
> Everything else I have found seems to require contact with the solution (not just "wet") for an extended period of time.



Right - and I generally use K-meta for my wine... but since the suggestion was that any and all sanitizing solutions could be used and that a second or two of spray would be sufficient under every circumstance my (social) science background demands that I look for more conservative claims about data and results that are in fact appropriately tested - ::::::


----------



## Blazedup (May 10, 2017)

Has this been tested with Star-San yet?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 10, 2017)

Not to get picky and everything, Is the pump chemical resistant and made up to food grade standards ?


----------



## JohnT (May 17, 2017)

Good question VPM. K-Meta is rather corrosive. 

I normally use one of these. The only metal part is a spring. 

The good new here is that they only cost about $15.00 and it fits right on top of my bottle rack. 

The bad news is that I wear one out every 5 years or so and it only works on wine bottles.


----------



## Stevelaz (May 18, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Good question VPM. K-Meta is rather corrosive.
> 
> I normally use one of these. The only metal part is a spring.
> 
> ...



I really like this bottle washer! For the amount of bottles i do at a time right now it work great for me. I can wash them pretty quickly!


----------

